# Ga ASA state shoot location?



## frdstang90 (Jun 10, 2016)

Where is the Georgia ASA state shoot going to be this year?


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 10, 2016)

I believe it's at RBO


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep, RBO, July 9-10


----------



## bflo (Jun 11, 2016)

Do Jr Eagle shoot both days or is it one or the other?


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 11, 2016)

All classes have choice of splitting it into two days or shooting it all in one.


----------



## JohnStevenM (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you have to qualify for this tournament or just show up and shoot?


----------



## KillZone (Jun 14, 2016)

All in one day or both, your choice and you have to be qualified to shoot state unless you are a lifetime member of the ASA, think that's how it goes.


----------



## JohnStevenM (Jun 14, 2016)

Can someone please explain the requirements? I've shot 3 pro ams and one state qualifier. What all is required? Thanks


----------



## KillZone (Jun 14, 2016)

If you qualified your all set, only takes one


----------



## KillZone (Jun 14, 2016)

And your set for the  ASA Classic


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 28, 2016)

bump it


----------

